# Rear Quarter Panel Skin Replacements



## tpiro (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi y'all... have a 64 LeMans that I am going to replace Rear Quarter Panel Skins. If anyone has any suggestions, do's and don'ts, gotya's, etc., would be most helpful before I start this task. Maybe directions to any videos that have the process/instructions of how to's when cutting out and welding in the new skins. Much appreciated in advance, Tony


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I did my 67 a while ago and am now working with the paint and body guy. I removed all of the lead from the original seam and drilled out the welds on both sides. It was a lot of work. When I welded in the new quarter at this seam, it left quite a bit of work to do to get the seam covered and prepped. My body guy said what he does is to cut the new quarter well below the original seam and weld there. I thought about this and was a little worried that the seam may not be as strong, but it did seem to make sense the longer I thought about it. 

Something to think about and maybe discuss with your body person.


----------

